# directv or dishnetwork wich is better



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

i have directv. and my picture quaility is horrable. esecilly on non high def channels. is dishnetwork any better. or have i just been sold a bag of hdtv bull hooey and stuck with what i got.. never thought id pay thousands of dollars to get worse picture quality!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

YES in my opinion and most peoples on this and other web boards , Dish has better pq on both sd and especialy hd channels. They also have more hd national channels NOW and not just promised for the future. The picture quality difference would be in what kind of tv you have.
IF you wait till 2/01/07 the 622 hd dvr will be free .


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I think D* will be the favored one in about 7 months if all goes as planned.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, *our* thinking cannot be accountable in the case .


----------



## mlyles (Sep 19, 2006)

I switched from Direct to Dish in October. Dish PQ is much better. Wish I had switched sooner. I don't have HD though, so I only know about the SD channels.


----------



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

its a samsung hls6188w. its the mirrors bull crap. i dont know wheater to ship the tv off for repairs or wait a month or so to see if its a dtv problem or just switch to dishnetwork?? help.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to agree with you, dish hd pq is tons better, I am hanging on to see if dtv can get us a better picture. I am lucky to ota channels for local hd channels. When I watch basketball, I get a headache from the grainy looking court when watching it on dtv hd channels, espn espn2 tnt and channel 95, but this past weekend I finally had a chance to watch an nba game via ota on our locals, and it was awesome, and that is how my dish network hd channels looked. I am slowly getting frustrated


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

what info do you have for the free dvr, where can I find it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Look for new promo at dishetwork.com


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

Cobra said:


> I have to agree with you, dish hd pq is tons better, I am hanging on to see if dtv can get us a better picture. I am lucky to ota channels for local hd channels. When I watch basketball, I get a headache from the grainy looking court when watching it on dtv hd channels, espn espn2 tnt and channel 95, but this past weekend I finally had a chance to watch an nba game via ota on our locals, and it was awesome, and that is how my dish network hd channels looked. I am slowly getting frustrated


I just got my first HD TV a couple days ago and I was wondering why ESPN HD looked like crap and now I now why...I have DirecTV.:nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

markrubi said:


> I think D* will be the favored one in about 7 months if all goes as planned.


 . . . :thats: !rolling :hurah: :lol:

Don't hold your breath, pal. :nono2:


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

I have DirecTV and the people I know that have Dish have a ton of problems with service and signal, at least in my area. The HD and SD picture didn't look any different on a comparable TV either. I have OTA and I don't notice much difference in picture quality with HD locals. I had Comcast Cable before DirecTV and the picture sucked in comparison.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I had dish before I switched to dtv, and the hd pq was much better then dtv. The only reason I switched, is that they wanted me to pay over 600 dollars for an hddvr and the new sat for the new hd channels they added, but now I am considering going back


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

There are those always willing to bash E* or D*. I switched from E* to D* about 6 months ago and I don't see that stark difference others are mentioning. There were channels on E* that had very poor quality, just as there are on D*. I switched for cost reasons as E* was going to charge me $20 more a month because of their package realignments and RSNs in HD. The HD quality and SD quality of E* and D* do not differ as much as some claim, and it is very channel dependent.

To those making the claims, I'd like to see the "Pepsi Challenge" type of test where two identical monitors side by side had E* and D*. I'd be willing to bet they couldn't consistently identify which was D* and which as E*.

Dave


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

well, I use to be able to actually watch a basketball game for instance on e with a beautiful picture, now when I try to watch a bb game on tnt, espn, or espn2, its hidious, the court looks like 200 grit sandpaper. Now, when I am lucky enough for a ota network carrying a game, the pq is perfect, just like e was. I am hoping that when dtv sends up the 2 new sats this upcoming year, it will free up bandwith, and hopefully give me a better picture


----------



## action378 (Dec 27, 2006)

How many 622 hd dvr can a new subcriber get? I currently have 2 HDTV's and would like to have the 622 for each of them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

action378 said:


> How many 622 hd dvr can a new subcriber get? I currently have 2 HDTV's and would like to have the 622 for each of them.


You might be able to lease two, but I wouldn't hold my breath. It is likely that you would have to buy the second receiver outright. This would cost you about $100-150 more than leasing two DirecTV HR20s.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

makoman said:


> its a samsung hls6188w. its the mirrors bull crap. i dont know wheater to ship the tv off for repairs or wait a month or so to see if its a dtv problem or just switch to dishnetwork?? help.


If there is any chance that you can use the TV's built-in tuner to tune a nearby broadcast station, you could use that the verify whether the DLP is messed up.

You should confirm that you have the output mode of your DirecTV receiver set to 1080i. If it is set to some other mode, it will probably look pretty bad. The technology in the receiver and the DLP TV are very good, so you shouldn't be getting a "horrible" picture.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

harsh said:


> If there is any chance that you can use the TV's built-in tuner to tune a nearby broadcast station, you could use that the verify whether the DLP is messed up.
> 
> You should confirm that you have the output mode of your DirecTV receiver set to 1080i. If it is set to some other mode, it will probably look pretty bad. The technology in the receiver and the DLP TV are very good, so you shouldn't be getting a "horrible" picture.


I've got a 52" Mitsu 1080p DLP, and what harsh mentioned is very true....much more than I would have expected. With the HR20 set to 720p or even 480p the picture looked absolutely un-watchable, even on a HD channel. With it set to 1080i, the SD channels are tolerable (but I think that's just because I've gotten spoiled with HD) and the HD channels, especially the MPEG-4 locals are VERY close to OTA. Well, okay TNT-HD still looks iffy...but that's another thread entirely.


----------

